# Looking for Work - Lehigh Valley PA



## CptnDruk (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm looking for work in and around the Lehigh Valley and Pocono area of PA. I'm based outside Allentown and have a 2002 F250 w/10ft Blizzard. Experienced in both residential, and, large & small commercial. I'm registered with the state of PA and carry my own insurance throughout the plow season. 

References can be provided.

Please contact me at 610 216 8115.

Thanks,

Matt


----------

